# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Gestion Bibliotheque MP3

## Scyrius

Hello,

Je cherche un gestionnaire de mp3 sur XP.

Pour le moment, j'utilise Windows Media player, qui n'est pas trop mal mais je trouve un peu trop d'options totalement inutiles pour moi. Pareil pour iTune.

Je cherche un logiciel simple et fiable, si possible portable.

Je suis ouvert a tout

Merci

----------


## FraK

MP3 Deployer Plus Pro

----------

